
React-app-rewired: override create-react-app webpack configs without ejecting - mxstbr
https://github.com/timarney/react-app-rewired
======
captainmuon
react-app-rewired looks cool, I'll have to try it the next time I hit a wall
(and just need a little tweak)!

One rant while I'm here: I don't really like create-react-app's approach of
forcing me to "eject" to make certain changes. I am just a react beginner, but
in one of my first experiments I already reached the limits (I think it was
because I wanted to use Sass, not sure). I'd much rather have it expose the
webpack config etc., so I can "fork" and edit it, and merge changes back when
they make an update. Even if that would mean breakage every now and then. I
think that model would be strictly superior to the current situation:

\- If you don't modify your config, then merging will work fine, just like
now.

\- If you do make changes, then it might merge, or it might require manual
updating. But in the current model it _will_ require manual updating, because
you ejected. So you only gain.

Last but not least, in a real project you will at some point diverge from
tracking the boilerplate, and use `npm outdated` anyway.

Does anybody know if there is a create-react-app alternative along those
lines? Preferably a bit more lightweight?

~~~
ice109
i don't understand what you mean by "merge"?

~~~
captainmuon
As in "git pull", but you've changed a file in the boilerplate code, and have
to merge changes.

------
ice109
potentially very useful; I've been committing the sin of manipulating the CRA
scripts in node-modules and writing down diffs in my build docs up until now.
anyone have experience with this?

~~~
Morantron
You can fork react-scripts and add it to your package.json as a GitHub dep

~~~
ice109
sure but then i have to keep track of upstream changes

